

Who is the most influential Indian Celebrity? - kuldeep_kap
http://www.beevolve.com/2011/02/who-is-the-most-influential-indian-celebrity-on-twitter/

======
nutanc
Celebrities in India are defined by two verticals,Cricket and Bollywood.Though
Bollywood is somewhat tarnished with links to Mafia, cricket atleast has a
comparatively clean image(Match fixing not withstanding).So, for an
influential celebrity, my vote goes to Sachin Tendulkar.

p.s:Maybe in India, we should have two new degrees, MBA and MCA, Master of
Bollywood Administration and Master of Cricket Administration where they teach
you on how to monetize and build businesses out of these two :)

